# Kritische Temperatur - Samsung 830 Series 256 GB SSD



## Modders Vision (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Community!

Seit gestern bekomme ich ständig diese Meldung von S.M.A.R.T (die Medlung öffnet sich alle 5 Minuten):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch PC Suite Inspector bestätigt dies:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch mit Open Hardwaremonitor bekomme ich das bestätigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die SSD zwar schon mit ausreichend Kühlung versorgt, aber die Meldung verschwindet einfach nicht...

Wisst ihr vielleicht woran das liegt und wie ich das wieder beheben kann?
Danke schonmal im Voraus 

Vg,
Modders Vision


----------



## Narga (15. Dezember 2012)

Normalerweise erzeugen SSDs gar keine Wärme. Fühl sie einfach mal mit der Hand (auf eigene Gefahr )

Meine hat nichtmal einen Temperatursensor.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Dezember 2012)

Sicher haben (fast alle) SSDs einen Temperaturfühler und Wärme erzeugen sie auch - wie alle anderen Hardwarekomponenten auch.

Was aber stimmt ist, dass die Abwärme von SSDs sehr klein ist und daher auch normalerweise nie zu einem Problem wird - selbst unter Vollast erzeugt eine Samsung830 (als SSD mit eine vergleichsweise hohen Abwärme!) weniger als 5 Watt, bei "normalem" Betrieb und den üblichen Leerlaufzeiten sinds eher <1 Watt.

Ich tippe daher auf einen Auslesefehler oder defekten Temperatursensor - denn 77°C zu erreichen bei einer SSD ohne ein Feuer darunter zu machen ist nahezu unmöglich.
Fass mal mit der Hand an die SSD, die sollte auch unter Last kühl sein. Falls sie tatsächlich heiß sein sollte ist das ein Fall für die RMA, da dann irgendwas im Inneren nicht koscher ist.

Falls die SSD wie erwartet aber kühl ist hilft dir das auch wenig weiter, denn der dann defekte Temperatursensor wird dich ständig nerven... auch hier würde ich die SSD einschicken.


----------



## Abductee (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd diesen PC-Suite Inspector einfach deinstallieren.
Die SSD ist OK.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Dezember 2012)

Einfach sagen "die ist OK" ohne dabei gewesen zu sein halte ich für ein wenig vorschnell. Die SSD könnte ja tatsächlich ein Problem haben das eben eine solche Temperatur ungewollt erzeugt.
Wenn aber die SSD tatsächlich beim anfassen kalt ist wäre das Deinstallieren dieses Tools durchaus eine Lösung.


----------



## Abductee (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab schon mehrere SSD`s zwischen 80 und 120°C gesehen, ich lehn mich jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster und sag pauschal die ist OK.
Entweder ist der Temperatursensor defekt, oder das Auslesetool ist Müll.


----------



## MisterSwings (15. Dezember 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Entweder ist der Temperatursensor defekt, oder das Auslesetool ist Müll.



Alle 3 Auslesetools !?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Dezember 2012)

MisterSwings schrieb:


> Alle 3 Auslesetools !?


 
hab ich mir auch grade gedacht - das schließe ich aus. Aber über die Brücke des defekten Auslesesensors würde ich schon gehen


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

Das ist doch recht einfach festzustellen.
Wenn die SSD wirklich zu heiß wird dann einfach mal bei Betrieb anfassen. Entweder verbrennst du dir die Finger und die SSD ist tatsächlich hin oder sie ist normal warm und es ist falscher Alarm.


----------



## Narga (15. Dezember 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Entweder ist der Temperatursensor defekt, oder das Auslesetool ist Müll.


 

Wie schon gesagt, der Finger ist bei sowas der beste Temperaturfühler ^^


----------



## OctoCore (15. Dezember 2012)

Naja ... wenn ich mich an Tests orientiere, dann sind 60° - bei heftigem Schreibverkehr - aber schon drin. Und zwar nackt auf dem Tisch und nicht im Rechner. Ich würde SSD rausholen und neben den Rechner legen - natürlich angeschlossen . Dann ab und zu mal den Fingertest machen.


----------



## Modders Vision (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe sie auch schon Angefasst, die ist komplett Kühl, weil ich ja jetzt einen lüfter direkt draufgebaut habe, sodass er auf die SSD Bläst 
Und wo ich vorher mal so rumgesucht habe, bin ich auf etwas gekommen...
Bei allen Auslese Programmen steht das da (unten is noch das Ergebnis von Open Hardware Monitor mit eingefügt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bedeutet das nicht, dass man von 100C° die gemessenen Crad° abziehen muss um die eigentlichen C° zu erhalten?!


----------



## Thallassa (15. Dezember 2012)

Lies die SSD doch mal mit Crystaldiskinfo aus, das tool sollte wesentlich zuverlässiger sein. Wenn sie im Betrieb 80°C hätte würde auch ein Lüfter sie nicht so großartig herunterkühlen, dass sie beim anfassen mit der Hand einfach kalt wäre.


----------



## Modders Vision (15. Dezember 2012)

Der Sensor der SSDgibt wirklich die Crad° so an, dass man sie von 100C° subtrahieren muss um dann die eigentlichen Crad herauszu bekommen.
Pc Suite Inspector ist nicht für SSD's ausgelegt und kann damit nicht umgehen, wo hingegen CrystalDiskInfo das richtig ausließt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallassa (15. Dezember 2012)

Na siehste, alles im grünen Bereich  Weg mit den anderen Tools


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Dezember 2012)

... und den Lüfter über SSD kannst auch wieder abschrauben


----------



## Modders Vision (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja, werde ich auch gleich wieder tun, is nämlich so ne Lärmtröte, aber ich hatte grade nix anderes da 
Ich hatte wirklich schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt die SSD aufzu machen und dann mit Wärmeleitpads einen Headspreader draufzukleben und einen Lüfter dadrauf zu installieren...


----------



## Adi1 (15. Dezember 2012)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Ja, werde ich auch gleich wieder tun, is nämlich so ne Lärmtröte, aber ich hatte grade nix anderes da
> Ich hatte wirklich schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt die SSD aufzu machen und dann mit Wärmeleitpads einen Headspreader draufzukleben und einen Lüfter dadrauf zu installieren...


 
Das ist nicht notwendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------

